# Ayone live in Los Angeles



## KAOTIK-B14 (Apr 26, 2004)

Hey Anyone Live in Los Angeles or around LA cus my friend has his business and he does mobile audio,bodkits,peformance,and mobile video. 

if anyone is interested let me know and ill find out whats up.

p.s. are there anymeets here in LA cus i wana meet some Nissan folks....

:cheers:


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

I'm in los angeles.

there are some guys that meet in Northridge, and there are supposed larger meets with people off this forum.

I've never been, my car's too ghetto to show it off unless it's at a competition.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

L.A. checking in...i havent made it to one of the meets yet. there is one in the works for the southwest area, check out this thread for details...

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=54094&referrerid=13484


----------



## KAOTIK-B14 (Apr 26, 2004)

Sweet cool hopefull we can get a meet going here in LA but somewhere Cool away from all the dumb asses...

but if you guys need anything let me know.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

hmm ok, ill bite. im looking to get a new deck from the three listed below. ive already compared prices and specs, just looking to get the best deal. so let me know what kind of prices your friend can get me on any of these decks. where is his shop located, btw? what's it called? 


Sony CDX-F7705X

Alpine CDA-9827

Pionner DEH-P7600MP


----------



## KAOTIK-B14 (Apr 26, 2004)

Cool I'll let u know


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

L.A. :cheers:


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

KAOTIK-B14 said:


> Cool I'll let u know


sent u PM...... :fluffy:


----------



## rEverOckS (Feb 23, 2003)

Im out here in the San fer valley...Anyone up to meet?....Me and a couple of friends of mine started a nissan crew....got about 9 specs, 2 se=rs and 2 240's.......


----------



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

I live in Torrance, I'd love to have a meet.

Okay Okay I'll read the thread.


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

i live nearby LA, could i get a price on 1 12" JL audio w6 version 2 subwoofer
btw: here's pics of my car we should do a meet and actually show up. :thumbup:


----------



## rEverOckS (Feb 23, 2003)

That's such a nice b13..I member when i was fixing mine up, i used to look at all your pics, and just admire them. When did you paint it? and are you going to stick with this color, or change it again?
















Im up for a meet also...For sure though.....Whenver anyt of you guys get a chance on thursdays, theres meets that happen down here in the san fernando valley.You guys should check it out


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

yeah im going to keep it white for a while, and theres a meet coming up thats going to be pretty large you should look into it, im going for sure to that one with some new tricks to my car! :thumbup:


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

well i am from Woodland Hills area, i was suppose to go to one the LA meets but couldnt make it cause gay ass work, but if u guys have one i will defently try to come to the meet and show my car which inst that great its all stock with suspension and exhaust nothing big no body kits its a total sleeper :thumbup: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy:


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

DEH-7600MP (Kick ass deck) Retails at $299, wholesale is around $189


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

stealthb14 said:


> DEH-7600MP (Kick ass deck) Retails at $299, wholesale is around $189


yup thats the deck im going with and im getting it this week (maybe) or next week (for sure). thats the price im expecting to pay, after some good 'ol haggling.... :thumbup:


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I don't have to haggle  I love my job


----------



## KAOTIK-B14 (Apr 26, 2004)

Hey we should meet u soon..


----------

